# Unterschied Methodendeklaration und Methodensignatur?



## Gast (21. Mrz 2007)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei Java zu lernen und mir ist nicht so richtig ersichtlich, worin der Unterschied zwischen einer Methodendeklaration und Methodensignatur ist. Sind das nur die Parameter bei der Signatur?
Könnte mir das vielleicht jemand einfach erklären und Licht ins dunkel bringen?
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Mrz 2007)

Richtig!


```
public int  methode(String x, boolean y, int z);
```

und


```
public long methode(String x, boolean y, int z);
```

haben verschiedene Deklarationen, aber dieselbe Signatur.


----------



## André Uhres (21. Mrz 2007)

Methodendeklaration = Methodenrumpf:
Rückgabetyp + Methodenname + Übergabeparameter

Methodensignatur:
Methodenname + Übergabeparameter


----------

